# dbol dosing question



## exphys88 (Jun 21, 2011)

My friend has some 50 mg dbol capsules, and wants to take 50 mg/day.  Does he open capsules and split them up or just take the whole 50 mg in the am?  Anyone taken 50 mg all at once and have good results?  He'd prefer to not  have to split them if the difference is minimal.  Thanks


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have taken 50mgs at once and actually felt like I got better gains than when I split them.  I still will split them if I can because I just feel better throughtout the day but if I had some 50mg tabs or caps I would take them arount 10am -12 PM that way you have them in your system for most of the day hours.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks TGB.  I'm not really excited about splitting all those bastards up, but I may do it to avoid the ups and downs.  
I am a little  nervous about running dbol alongside 500mg/week of test e.  I got a bad case of gyno paranoia.  anyone have any trouble keeping e2 at bay with these 2 compounds and the dosage?  I'll be running aromasin 12.5 mg ED.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 22, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I have taken 50mgs at once and actually felt like I got better gains than when I split them.  I still will split them if I can because I just feel better throughtout the day but if I had some 50mg tabs or caps I would take them arount 10am -12 PM that way you have them in your system for most of the day hours.


This is exactly what I would do aswell. It is a pain splitting capsules and your dosing probably wont be that accurate anyway.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 22, 2011)

I normally workout around 9 am, should I take that into consideration?  should I take them preworkout?  Thanks for taking the time


----------



## XYZ (Jun 22, 2011)

Just take 100mg ed and be done with it.  If you're only going to take 50mg ED take it in the AM.  

Whoever dosed those caps wasn't the smartest guy in the world, as most guys use a total of 50mg ed and with the half life being so short (4.5-6 hours) it makes for big swings in blood levels.

Good luck.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 22, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I normally workout around 9 am, should I take that into consideration?  should I take them preworkout?  Thanks for taking the time


It doesnt really matter bro it take time to dissolve and be absorbed into your blood stream so as long as you are consistent you will see gains!


----------



## GMO (Jun 22, 2011)

I would take 50mg two hours prior to your workout, if you are not going to split dosage.  Otherwise, 25mg x2/day will result in more stable blood levels.  As CT said, whoever dosed those wasn't thinking too clearly...


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 22, 2011)

GMO said:


> I would take 50mg two hours prior to your workout, if you are not going to split dosage.  Otherwise, 25mg x2/day will result in more stable blood levels.  As CT said, whoever dosed those wasn't thinking too clearly...



Hey, no sponsor bashing.
I may just take the time to divide those babies up.


----------



## GMO (Jun 22, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Hey, no sponsor bashing.
> I may just take the time to divide those babies up.


 

You don't have to divide them into other caps, just unscrew the cap and pour half into your mouth and drink some h2o.  Seal the cap back up and take it later in the day.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 22, 2011)

It's not going to make that big of a difference. I've taken 5-10mg pills throughout the day, 2-25mg pills and 1-50mg pill. Not sure if it even made a difference. I did like taking 25 before my workout and 25 later in the day the best.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 22, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> It's not going to make that big of a difference. I've taken 5-10mg pills throughout the day, 2-25mg pills and 1-50mg pill. Not sure if it even made a difference. I did like taking 25 before my workout and 25 later in the day the best.



did you like it better cause you felt better or different results?


----------



## Rambo88 (Jun 22, 2011)

I started a dbol test e cycle 9 days ago, my dbol is 50 mg pills i take 1/4 a pill 3 times a day, im up about 10 pounds my buddies have taken them all at once n seen good results too, u can always try it one way n if u feel ur not gaining the way u should b start taking it differently


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am running dbol and test e right now I would think that taking it before your work out would be more beneficial if you were only going to take it one time a day.  Due to it's active life.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 22, 2011)

D bol doesnt make you grow while you work out it helps in muscle rebuilding by transporting more nutrients to the muscle faster. Taking before a workout might add a placebo effect but its not going to give you any physical advantage. Imo


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> D bol doesnt make you grow while you work out it helps in muscle rebuilding by transporting more nutrients to the muscle faster. Taking before a workout might add a placebo effect but its not going to give you any physical advantage. Imo



I would have to agree with this.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 22, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> did you like it better cause you felt better or different results?


 

Nah same results. But in my mind it was better than keeping up with 5 pills. And better cause the half life is short. Probably all placebo effect.


----------



## GMO (Jun 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> D bol doesnt make you grow while you work out it helps in muscle rebuilding by transporting more nutrients to the muscle faster. Taking before a workout might add a placebo effect but its not going to give you any physical advantage. Imo


 

Yes it increases protein synthesis, hence the muscle growth.  It does also give you wicked pumps, which is why I like to take it prior to training.  I'm on about 75mg a day though, so I take it 3x daily...


----------



## XYZ (Jun 23, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yes it increases protein synthesis, hence the muscle growth. It does also give you wicked pumps, which is why I like to take it prior to training. I'm on about 75mg a day though, so I take it 3x daily...


 

Wow.  I was taking 50mg of the old pink thai's and the pumps were so bad I had to stop taking it, I even tried lowering the dose and that didn't help either, that stuff was the most potent AAS I've ever used, even more so then tren.

2 sets of deadlifts and I couldn't stand up straight, it was that bad.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 23, 2011)

dbol were pretty intense for me at 25-30 mg.... I would split it up though if you intend to do 50. I would use dbol again at a higher dose but it gave me some side effects I wasn't too fond of


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 23, 2011)

I've heard the pink thai's were the fucking heat though. Maybe they put something different in them? Or maybe what we have now is so stepped on that it takes more to get the same results. At 50mg I got some serious pumps. I remember having to lay on a bench sometimes after a set of deadlifts.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 23, 2011)

clue in a newbie, when you say the "pumps" forced you to lay on a bench, almost pass out, etc., what exactly are you refering to?



SloppyJ said:


> I've heard the pink thai's were the fucking heat though. Maybe they put something different in them? Or maybe what we have now is so stepped on that it takes more to get the same results. At 50mg I got some serious pumps. I remember having to lay on a bench sometimes after a set of deadlifts.


----------



## muscle37 (Jun 23, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yes it increases protein synthesis, hence the muscle growth. It does also give you wicked pumps, which is why I like to take it prior to training. I'm on about 75mg a day though, so I take it 3x daily...


 

This is true...when i take dbol an hour or two before my workout..i can barely grip anything bc the forearm pumps are so intense. This is when divided up the dose twice a day helped when i was taking more than 40mg/day. I have recently seen several sponsors carrying 50mg caps. I prefer 25mg tabs personally. Rule of thumb with capsules is to never open them bc of absorption reasons, but I dont think it would matter with AAS. Keep in mind you take a chance of losing some powder when opening each one and theres no way to really tell how much you are taking at a time as Im sure it wont be evenly divided in each side of the capsule. I would prob just take the whole thing at once but if you cant handle the pumps you may have to split them as best as you can. As far as being nervous about the dbol dose and test dose, i think you will be ok. How long are you running the dbol? Assuming its four weeks the test will only be kicking in for about a week or two while still running the dbol. The aromasin will help for sure just make sure you have enough in case you do get sides and have to bump the dose to 25mg/day.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 23, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> clue in a newbie, when you say the "pumps" forced you to lay on a bench, almost pass out, etc., what exactly are you refering to?


 

dbol pumps are intense, even at 25mg a day my forearms were almost too tight to lift on back day. Taurine is supposed to help if it's painful, basically it feels like there's so much blood traveling to the muscle that it hurts. I think the pump is one of the main things that cause stretch marks, muscle grows more slowly so the skin has time to adapt. But when you have serious pumps your skin feels way tight.

After four weeks of dbol I seriously looked 10-15 pounds heavier after a workout, and I felt strong as hell


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jun 23, 2011)

taurine helps a lot with the pumps.  Never tried Dbol, but Tbol pumps were insane for me....


----------



## GMO (Jun 23, 2011)

CT said:


> Wow. I was taking 50mg of the old pink thai's and the pumps were so bad I had to stop taking it, I even tried lowering the dose and that didn't help either, that stuff was the most potent AAS I've ever used, even more so then tren.
> 
> 2 sets of deadlifts and I couldn't stand up straight, it was that bad.


 

Yes, I remember those pink thai's...I used to get by with only 30mg of those puppies.  Nothing I have had since has ever come close to their potency.  Fortunately, the only pumps I get from d-bol are the good kind


----------



## XYZ (Jun 23, 2011)

Woodrow1 said:


> taurine helps a lot with the pumps. Never tried Dbol, but Tbol pumps were insane for me....


 

I was using 10g before training and another 15g during......nothing helped.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I've heard the pink thai's were the fucking heat though. Maybe they put something different in them? Or maybe what we have now is so stepped on that it takes more to get the same results. At 50mg I got some serious pumps. I remember having to lay on a bench sometimes after a set of deadlifts.


 

Pink thais will cripple you at 30-40mg ED.  To the point of being down on all fours trying to stand up.

.....................................They were fun though.


----------



## HockeyGoon! (Jun 23, 2011)

Should you run something else while taking d-bol, too counteract the estrogen levels that will occur. I am thinking of taking D-bol and just interested to here everyones point of view, gains, side effects!, what else should I take with D-bol sence it depresses testosterone levels.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 23, 2011)

since it suppresses test levels you should take test 

500mg a week of test E, dbol for the first 4, arimidex/aromasin for estrogen, clomid pct


----------



## sirmattiep (Jun 23, 2011)

I have 40x 50mg red dragon Dbol pills. Looking to take 25 to 30mgs. How should my dosages bE? CUT THEM in fourths? Looking to run it for 3-4 weeks. Thanks a lot


----------

